

Everyone who bought LinkedIn stock lost money - BornInTheUSSR
http://shortlogic.tumblr.com/post/6360162802/everyone-who-bought-lnkd-on-the-open-market-is-in-the

======
joezydeco
_"...save for the privileged few who got to buy into LinkedIn at the $45 IPO
price"_

What's that saying about not being able to spot the sucker at the poker table?

------
lurker14
Headline is not true.

Everyone who bought LinkedIn stock at $90 and sold it at $115 made a fortune.

Everyone who bought LinkedIn to hold long-term doesn't care about day-to-day
price fluctuationns.

Why is DHH so obsessed with fluctuations in LinkedIn's stock price? Doesn't he
have a business of his own to run?

